# AM3-CPUs freischalten: DFI-BIOS offenbar als Geheimwaffe



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AM3-CPUs freischalten: DFI-BIOS offenbar als Geheimwaffe*

					Im Hwbot-Forum hat das Mitglied Farid den zweiten, eigentlich deaktivierten Kern eines Sempron 145 und dessen Multiplikator freischalten können. Dabei kommt es offenbar nicht auf die CPU an, sondern auf das Mainboard und dessen BIOS: Verschiedene Semprons und sogar ein Phenom II wurden so allesamt zu einem "Opteron 1300" freigeschaltet. Verantwortlich dafür ist die Advanced Clock Calibration.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AM3-CPUs freischalten: DFI-BIOS offenbar als Geheimwaffe*


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Oktober 2014)

Für Bastler sicherlich interessant, aber AM3 war gefühlt vor 5 Jahren das letzte mal für Neubauten interessant und mittlerweile denken die Besitzer sicherlich auch schon ans Aufrüsten!


----------



## Homerclon (7. Oktober 2014)

Was ist daran jetzt neu? Das hab ich nicht verstanden.
Bei meinem _Athlon II X3 450_ hatte ich auf einem _ASUS M4A88TD-M/USB3_ (880G + SB850) auch den vierten Kern freigeschaltet. (Wurde dann als _Phenom II X4 B50_ erkannt.)


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Oktober 2014)

Kaufen sich jetzt alle dieses Mainboard


----------



## oldsql.Triso (7. Oktober 2014)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Was ist daran jetzt neu? Das hab ich nicht verstanden.
> Bei meinem _Athlon II X3 450_ hatte ich auf einem _ASUS M4A88TD-M/USB3_ (880G + SB850) auch den vierten Kern freigeschaltet. (Wurde dann als _Phenom II X4 B50_ erkannt.)


 
Bisher dachte man aber das es an der CPU läge und nicht wie im Text erwähnt am BIOS. Wer weiß welche Modelle noch befallen sind. Vielleicht lässt sich ja aus einem X6 ein X8 machen ^^



			
				ΔΣΛ;6851483 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaufen sich jetzt alle dieses Mainboard



Oder hoffen dass sie ein Mainboard haben das viele haben und dass das durch ein inoffizielles Bios-Update das auch kann...


----------



## locojens (7. Oktober 2014)

Dann kann ja DFI endlich von den Toten auferstehen, weil mit den uralten Brettern können sie ja nun scheinbar wieder Geld verdienen.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Oktober 2014)

Lassen sich die Kerne dann auch richtig nutzen, oder werden jetzt einfach nur 4 Threads angezeigt?


----------



## bootzeit (7. Oktober 2014)

Coole Sache...ich find´s gut .


----------



## Escom2 (7. Oktober 2014)

locojens schrieb:


> Dann kann ja DFI endlich von den Toten auferstehen, weil mit den uralten Brettern können sie ja nun scheinbar wieder Geld verdienen.


Seit wann ist DFI tot?
DFI ist nur nicht mehr im Consumerbereich tätig. Im Dezember soll ein schönes Board für Car-PCs auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## Brehministrator (7. Oktober 2014)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Lassen sich die Kerne dann auch richtig nutzen, oder werden jetzt einfach nur 4 Threads angezeigt?


 Sehr interessante Frage. Mich würden Benchmark-Ergebnisse vorher/hinterher interessieren!


----------



## Lippokratis (7. Oktober 2014)

Das ist doch steinalt, dass man die alten Athlon II u.ä. freischalten kann. Und es hängt natürlich immer noch von der CPU ab. Wenn der Kern/Cache defekt ist, dann nützt auch das freischalten nichts .

hier mal ne Übersicht die CPU-World dazu gemacht hat (geschätzt 2009 nach der verwendeten CPU-Z Version)
Unlocking Athlon II / Phenom II cores and L3 cache


----------



## Don_Dan (7. Oktober 2014)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Was ist daran jetzt neu? Das hab ich nicht verstanden.
> Bei meinem _Athlon II X3 450_ hatte ich auf einem _ASUS M4A88TD-M/USB3_ (880G + SB850) auch den vierten Kern freigeschaltet. (Wurde dann als _Phenom II X4 B50_ erkannt.)


 


Lippokratis schrieb:


> Das ist doch steinalt, dass man die alten Athlon II u.ä. freischalten kann. Und es hängt natürlich immer noch von der CPU ab. Wenn der Kern/Cache defekt ist, dann nützt auch das freischalten nichts .
> 
> hier mal ne Übersicht die CPU-World dazu gemacht hat (geschätzt 2009 nach der verwendeten CPU-Z Version)
> Unlocking Athlon II / Phenom II cores and L3 cache


 
Es wurde aber nicht nur der zweite Kern frei geschaltet, sondern auch der Multiplikator, um genau zu sein, alle Multiplikatoren.


----------



## VikingGe (7. Oktober 2014)

> Vielleicht lässt sich ja aus einem X6 ein X8 machen ^^


Die Shot anschauen und gucken, was mit welcher CPU _theoretisch_n geht. Von den Phenoms und Athlons gab es eine _Menge_ Dies, das exotischste Modell dürfte tatsächlich Regor mit zwei Kernen mit je 1MB L2 sein.


----------



## anton-san (7. Oktober 2014)

Könnt ja noch mal nen Artikel über das Ablaufdatum von eurer Kaffeesahne schreiben...


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (7. Oktober 2014)

Bei Am3+:

 Für die FX 4xxx wäre das interessant ob man für diesen den l3 cache freischalten könnte,
oder auch zum fx 6xxx freischalten.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. Oktober 2014)

vielleicht läst sich so aus einem AMD auch ein Intel CPU  machen das wäre die einzige Methode das sich diese auch mal wieder zum spielen eignen würden


----------



## Malkav85 (7. Oktober 2014)

Wollte den Thread erst schließen, weil ich dachte, das hier einer ältere Threads wieder raus kramt. Hab dann aber gesehen, das es ein neues Thema war  AM3 ist 1. doch mittlerweile völlig uninteressant und 2. war das Thema "freischalten" schon vor Jahren ebenfalls überall in den Heften vertreten.


----------



## BiosShock (7. Oktober 2014)

Scheint so als wenn das heilige Bit gefunden worden ist. 



> Kurioserweise werden alle CPUs nur noch als "Opteron 1300" in CPU-Z bezeichnet und im BIOS als Engineering Sample.


Das "Engineering Sample" ist dabei interessant. Wenn wohl jetzt jede CPU mitspielt, werden wohl jede menge Fehlermeldungen und Schutzmaßnahmen ignoriert. Was es wohl auch leichter macht, tiefer in die CPU zu schauen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Oktober 2014)

Wünschte könnte bei meinen 2500k SMT freischalten


----------



## Don_Dan (7. Oktober 2014)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Wollte den Thread erst schließen, weil ich dachte, das hier einer ältere Threads wieder raus kramt. Hab dann aber gesehen, das es ein neues Thema war  AM3 ist 1. doch mittlerweile völlig uninteressant und 2. war das Thema "freischalten" schon vor Jahren ebenfalls überall in den Heften vertreten.


 
Wie ich schon oben geschrieben habe, Kerne frei schalten ist schon lange bekannt, dann bekommen die CPUs jeweils einen neuen Namen, wie im Link von Lippokratis zu sehen, aber ansonsten ändert sich nichts, also ihre Multiplikatoren etc. bleiben gleich. In diesem Fall hier wird der Prozessor nur noch als AMD Opteron 1300 erkannt und zusätzlich zum zweiten Kern sind die Multiplikatoren für den Kern, die Northbridge und den HT-Takt sind frei geschaltet. Schau dir mal den Thread bei HWBOT an.


----------



## nonameguzzi (7. Oktober 2014)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> vielleicht läst sich so aus einem AMD auch ein Intel CPU  machen das wäre die einzige Methode das sich diese auch mal wieder zum spielen eignen würden


 
Naja, wenn man im C++ rumprogrammieren könnte wäre nen AMD auch wesentlich schneller


----------



## hotfirefox (7. Oktober 2014)

Escom2 schrieb:


> Seit wann ist DFI tot?
> DFI ist nur nicht mehr im Consumerbereich tätig. Im Dezember soll ein schönes Board für Car-PCs auf den Markt kommen.


 Merkste was, DFi ist damit für den normalen Konsumenten leider tod


----------



## alfalfa (7. Oktober 2014)

hotfirefox schrieb:


> Merkste was, DFi ist damit für den normalen Konsumenten leider tod



Aber wirklich LEIDER. Die hatten schon geile Boards damals 

 Zum Thema: Die Jungs sollen mir mal ein BIOS MOD für mein altes Asrock NF5-SLI 1394 schreiben, damit ich damit dann endlich meinen Phenom II X3 720 zum X4 machen kann.
 Nicht, dass ich den Rechner außer für 'nen Kumpel auf kleinen privaten LANs noch am laufen hätte, aber das hätte schon was in so manchem Spiel noch einen vierten Kern zu haben...


----------



## dr.cupido (9. Oktober 2014)

Das war aber schon vor 3 Jahren bekannt, das es am Bios hängt. Es gibt X4 die zu nem X6 freischaltbar sind. Hatte auch nen X2 Black Edition der dann als X4 lief, aber extrem geheizt hat. Oft war wirklich ein Kern defekt bzw. die Vorgaben für Temperatur wurden nicht erreicht.


----------



## Lubke (9. Oktober 2014)

nein, vor 3 jahren war bekannt, dass einzelne cpus durch deaktivierung zu kleineren modellen modifiziert und durch freischaltung zurückmodifiziert werden konnten. das dfi-bios schaltet aber nicht zwischen zwei modellen hin und her, sondern schaltet einfach die komplette physisch vorhandene hardware frei. sozusagen ein freibrief auf alles zuzugreifen was physisch vorhanden ist, egal obs davon ein existierendes modell gibt oder nicht.

und an alle die hier schreien AM3 sei tot: ihr seid hier im hwbot-unterforum. der sempron 145 is zum bleistift die fetteste cpu für singel-core-rekorde. da stinkt jeder intel singelcore gegen ab


----------



## dr.cupido (14. Oktober 2014)

Dooooch vor 3 Jahren war das auch schon so. Zumindest bei MSI und Asrock Mainboards

Bei meinem Sempron wurde z.B. der 2te Kern freigeschaltet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder hier ein 3 Kerner der nun 4 Kerner ist. Quasi ein AMD Phenom X4 aber ohne L3 Cache 6MB

Das Mainboard nennt ihn dann B35.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw es is schon über 4 1/2 Jahre her 

bzw. beim x2 habe ich den 3ten kern aktiviert, der 4te war defekt. Und es gab nie nen unlocked 3-kerner.


----------



## Lippokratis (14. Oktober 2014)

Don_Dan hatte es ja schon mal geschrieben. Es geht nicht nur um das Freischalten von Kernen und Cache, *sonder auch die Multiplikatoren!* Das ist neu. Jetzt könnte man auch einen Sempron 145 über den Multi übertakten und nicht nur über den HT-Bus.

Das kommt vielleicht im PCGH Artikel nicht so rüber, aber im HWbot Thread ist es dann so erklärt.


----------



## dr.cupido (14. Oktober 2014)

Ah okay, stimmt, das ist dann neu. Weil es ließ sich früher schon alles freischalten was physikalisch vorhanden war, nur eben der Multi war locked bei non black modellen.


----------



## Lubke (21. Oktober 2014)

> oder hier ein 3 Kerner der nun 4 Kerner ist. Quasi ein AMD Phenom X4 *aber ohne L3 Cache 6MB*


und wenn der multi gelockt ist, ist er folgerichtig nicht freigeschaltet. 
das dfi-bios macht aus der cpu einen "blanco-chip". es gibt keine ristriktionen. was physikalisch möglich ist, wird durch das bios auch tatsächlich möglich gemacht.
das was früher möglich war, war lediglich das zuschalten von bestimmten vordifinierten optionen, mehr nicht.


----------

